# Waterworks-Lamson for Salt



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Let me preface this by saying, my fishing experience comes from freshwater. Primarily clear mountain streams. I’ve always been a fan of Lamson reels, and have several.

I’m also a fan of Tibor, and I admire some of the other high end reels, so no need to sell me on those; however, I’m curious as to how Lamson holds up in the salt environment? Also, do certain models do better than others?

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a Litespeed I’ve used for bones with no problem. I don’t know much I’d trust them on really big fish. If you compare one to a Tibor/Abel/Nautilus etc. they seem less substantial.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have had a Litespeed 3.5 as my primary redfish reel for seven+ years. No issues other than a stripped handle on the spool. Lamson fixed that under warranty. Still looks new. The coating is pretty durable. The drag is plenty for reds, including Louisiana bulls.

I rinse it with fresh water after every trip, but that's about it for routine maintenance. 

I would go with something beefier if targeting Jacks, Tarpon, big Bones...etc. But, no issues for mid-sized flats fish.


----------



## Will O' The Wisp (Nov 10, 2018)

Lamson Litespeed M. Insane saltwater reel. The 10 size is fire for most saltwater fish here in the keys.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I fished Guru 2's and Velocity's for years as my primary 6 and 8wt set ups in the salt. They have held up fine with freshwater rinse and a good wipe down after every use. I didn't love the drag on bigger fish as it tended to surge but they still caught a lot of fish. I have since retired the Lamson's and use Ross and Abel reels now but they are still good reels. The Lamson's are also wonderfully lightweight.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Every Lamson Reel from the Liquid up is a sealed drag. 

Liquid, Guru, Speedster, Litespeed are all quality reels  

The new Litespeed is a really impressive reel. Ton of line pickup


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

The Cobalt I have is a freaking tank. The only truly sealed drag on the market that is tested by an independent testing agency


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks to all for your responses! If there are any other's please feel free to add.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

flyfisheraa573 said:


> Thanks to all for your responses! If there are any other's please feel free to add.


Short answer man, don't hesitate. Just rinse them off after.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Pull the trigger, light and a bargain!


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

My Litespeed 3.5 has more drag than my Finatic 7+.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Love my Lamsons. Best reel for the money IMHO


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Again, thanks to all. A lot of you feel the same way that I do about Lamsons. Anyone chase tarpon with them. I haven't, and I'm curious how the drag holds up. This is certainly not a flame post. But when you read posts of others, etc. they swear by the drag on a Tibor/Nautilus/Hatch/Abel...you very seldom hear of a Lamson. People also talk of reel failure when fighting big fish.

I've always felt that they had a more heavy duty drag for the reel size anyway...not a bad thing. My experience is that they have always been well constructed. As I said in my original post, I am not criticizing any other reels, as I have Tibors as well, but I fish majority fresh water, and wanted a few quality but budget friendly outfits for when I go to the coast. I'm having a hard time justifying a $1000+ reel that will only get fished a few times a year.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I don’t have experience with Lamson Waterworks reels over 3.5 but I have several Velocitys and Litespeeds. One of them for 10 years. They are all solid with plenty of drag for everything I’ve fished(not tarpon). You can get them used for a hell of a deal. I’ve only bought 2 brand new. The balance on 7-9wt rods - to me- is almost perfect.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

I worked for WW/Lamson for a short time when I was going to school at Boise State. Their top of the line Vanquish reel was gorgeous, not sure why they discontinued it. I came from a background of only using Tibors and had the utmost trust (and still do) with that company.

WW/Lamson contracts out (locally) the machining of their reels, then in shop in Boise they put it together by hand. There are certain parts and materials that they use that I questioned. That said, I have friends that use their reels for all the big three and rave about it. Their customer service and repair policy is incredible.

I am biased when it comes to reels, I’ll never buy anything but Tibor. What you should do is call the shop and ask for Tim Volk, he is the GM. I’m sure many things have changed since I worked there, including materials. He’ll give you the facts as to why WW/Lamson is an amazing reel and help you with your purchase.

Edit: Tim Volk is an amazing guy, you’ll have a blast talking with him on the phone.


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

Fish a Lamson Speedster 3.5 here on Long Island for albies. balances beautifully on an 8 or 9wt rod. Drag has smoothly handle the biggest albies, and the retrieve rate is dynamite if they turn and run back at you! Don't know if the conical drag has enough surface area to handle bigger fish though, wouldn't be my choice for tarpon or GT's


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I’ve used the guru s on an 8 wt and it does fine. I would be looking at other options for 10 wt and up though


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I have a brand new guru s I’d probably let go for a good deal. Bought 2 and used one the other has been sitting on the shelf


----------



## ChickenBone (Oct 12, 2017)

I have the guru on my 8wt, great reel never an issue. Just keep up with the maintenance


----------



## bluechipfish (Jul 8, 2020)

Have a few speedsters and the new litespeed m. I recently made a mistake, I needed an all black reel to compliment a custom build. Lamson doesnt make one so I bought a sage spectrum max.

after one trip to the bahamas it’s coming home squealing on outgoing line/drag pull, with horrible drag action. “Sealed drag”.. ok. Rinsed, dried, and cared for like all of my lamsons, but just a poorer product.

I should have just thrown the color scheme out the window.. the litespeed m is just about as perfect as you can get in a modern sealed drag flats reel. High retrieval rate rocks, plenty of backing, and never stuttered after long trips in (sometimes literally) the salt. It holds its own against other high end reels, and it’s got an actual sealed drag and It’s light as hell to boot.

My first speedster (bought secondhand) developed a little rough feeling in the drag knob, which didn’t affect the performance at all. I contacted Lamson and they took care of it for free, and in under a week.

Great reels. The old and new speedsters are fantastic also if the litespeed m doesn’t suit your fancy.


----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Lamson are great reels. Customer service is fantastic. I do not have much experience using them for tarpon or dorado. I have used them for any size bonefish, salmon, trout(with very light tippet) and they are great. They are nice and light. I think the last time I checked they were putting a bigger drag system in their bigger capacity reels. I would call the company and talk to them if you have questions. Mike


----------



## HBadger89 (9 mo ago)

bluechipfish said:


> Have a few speedsters and the new litespeed m. I recently made a mistake, I needed an all black reel to compliment a custom build. Lamson doesnt make one so I bought a sage spectrum max.
> 
> after one trip to the bahamas it’s coming home squealing on outgoing line/drag pull, with horrible drag action. “Sealed drag”.. ok. Rinsed, dried, and cared for like all of my lamsons, but just a poorer product.
> 
> ...



Hey BlueChip, mind if I ask how you like this setup. I'm looking at possibly getting this exact setup and curious what you think?


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow. 17 positve responses with never a word against. Sounds like I will have to try a Lamson on my next set up.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

bluechipfish said:


> Have a few speedsters and the new litespeed m. I recently made a mistake, I needed an all black reel to compliment a custom build. Lamson doesnt make one so I bought a sage spectrum max.
> 
> after one trip to the bahamas it’s coming home squealing on outgoing line/drag pull, with horrible drag action. “Sealed drag”.. ok. Rinsed, dried, and cared for like all of my lamsons, but just a poorer product.
> 
> ...


Sage reels do great in freshwater but fail miserably in salt.


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 10 setups ranging from 4 weight to 10 weight. 5 have Lamson ( speedsters and force ULA’s) on 4, 6, 7(2) and 9 weights. 5 are Tibors (tail water, backcountry(2), riptide and Everglades) on 5, 8(2), 9 and 10 weights. All Lamsons are more than adequate and I really like the larger arbors. Never had any issue with drags on them and have held up well in salt. Great buy for the money if you go with the mid price models as opposed to the bottom or top of the line. Tibors are like an heirloom and just beautifully made, simple and durable. You can‘t go wrong either way.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I just ordered the Litespeed M 8 & 10. The line pickup is INSANE....as far as I know Lamson is the only reel manufacturer that gets an independent lab to certify the waterproofness. It holds an IPX8 waterproof rating to 100 ft. Pairing the 10wt to a Sector 8'4" in 10wt. Incredibly light setup.


----------



## bluechipfish (Jul 8, 2020)

HBadger89 said:


> Hey BlueChip, mind if I ask how you like this setup. I'm looking at possibly getting this exact setup and curious what you think?


Still loving the Lightspeed M. It's been fished hard this past year and has taken multiple bones over 10, and two permit over or around 20lb. Just finished fishing it a week in The Bahamas. It's a very reliable reel, full endorsement.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Fliesbynight said:


> Wow. 17 positve responses with never a word against. Sounds like I will have to try a Lamson on my next set up.


I'll be that negative.

Maybe I didn't have the higher end ones but I've had a couple Lamson reels basically blow up on big fish. It's been 10 years now but I had a big jack destroy the drag on a Lamson. I think it was a Velocity. I can't recall the size but it was a 10wt rig.

It's your call but I wouldn't trust a Lamson chasing tarpon. If you want a budget reel, check out 3-Tand. Or find a gently used Tibor.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'll be that negative.
> 
> Maybe I didn't have the higher end ones but I've had a couple Lamson reels basically blow up on big fish. It's been 10 years now but I had a big jack destroy the drag on a Lamson. I think it was a Velocity. I can't recall the size but it was a 10wt rig.
> 
> It's your call but I wouldn't trust a Lamson chasing tarpon. If you want a budget reel, check out 3-Tand. Or find a gently used Tibor.



Finn,

Thanks for the feedback. It is good to hear the other side of the story.

I don't chase tarpon but do annoy the local stripers and bluefish. The drag issue might be a problem even then but I tend to keep it set light and palm the reel. Drags weren't that great when I started so I learned that way and still do it.

For the price point, I think I'll still chance it. I have two Teton Tiogas that are over 25 years old and still going strong.


----------

